# Model Engine Builder Magazine?



## lazylathe (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone here subscribe to this magazine?
Just wanting to find out if it is a good one to get.

www.modelenginebuilder.com

And something interesting to read:
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/24/a...87bb2855c421b0&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss


----------



## kuhncw (Oct 21, 2009)

I subscribe to Model Engine Builder and feel it is a good source of information. The magazine includes engine plans, machining and building hints, articles on engine components, and recently a few steam engine articles have been added. You could always buy a back issue and take a look.

Regards,

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Oct 21, 2009)

Well worth the subscription price. It's chock full of informational articles and a diverse, albeit mostly IC, engine builds. I will continue to subscribe as long as they continue with the current tradition.

Chuck


----------



## rake60 (Oct 21, 2009)

The editor of Model Engine Builder Magazine is Mike Rehmus.
He is a member here and his contributions to this hobby are
greatly appreciated! 

Rick


----------



## steamer (Oct 21, 2009)

ditto!

Just Renewed.....looking forward to the next issue!

Dave


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys!
I have had the pamphlet lying next to my pc for quite some time now and been pondering about it.
I have subscribed to Home Shop Machinist and quite enjoy reading it, but was looking for something more aimed at what we do.

So that solved that question!!
Subscription here i come!

Andrew


----------



## ChooChooMike (Oct 22, 2009)

Just got the latest issue today in the mail !! I'll be perusing it tomorrow 

Mike


----------

